# James or Jim's Franchise



## TigerCoastal (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys, is there anyone that has had one of these franchises or know someone closely that does? I have had a gutful of my current job, as well as working shifts is making me miss out alot on events with my family, and am looking for a new way to make money.
What i want to know is what are these 2 like to work for, is the work pretty consistant, is the outlay vs. income worth it? Any other info that you want to throw in will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a mate in Melbourne that did a jims cars cleaning franchise, he was fairly busy most of the time but by the time he took out the fees and stuff he wasnt left with as much as he would have liked. Personally I would work out what you want to do and just do it yourself, that way you dont have to pay anyone anything and if you do a good job im sure you will do well.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah the fee's and stuff that they charge are the things that worry me, and have been thinking about doing the same kind of thing out on my own, might have to start doing it while i am still working in my current job untill i can build enough of a reputation. The James franchise costs $30k, and i could set myself up with the same thing for $5-7k without their name and reputation...


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jun 16, 2010)

My aunty recently got out of the James Home Services franchise due to one of the contracts not being signed correctly.

They are a waste of money, they have now started their own business and have taken their existing customers with them.

It was definately not worth all of the legal stuff they went through but they are now making a killing running it themselves with their existing clients.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jun 16, 2010)

Do it yourself and remember that it is hard to start a business and get it running in the green straight away.
If you do a good job and make sure the client is happy you will get more business. 

Good luck.


----------



## mrkos (Jun 16, 2010)

i was thinking the same not long ago and nearly threw my hundred grand a year job in for a fastway franshise around buderim offering 1000 to 1200 a week . When i looked into it properly and did the figures it was absolute robbery and was more more like 450 to 500 a week after business expenses. That was with no super ,12 to 13 five hour days a week and 360 days a year no holidays, or sick pay or anything for that matter it was like having your own business with all the negatives and no positives at all. Make sure you really look at the figures and find out the costs if you wanna get involved with this franshise business most of them are just a poor paying job that you invest in so you are completely stuck there unless you can sell it off to someone else and get out with your money plus a bit extra if you manage to expand it


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 16, 2010)

I would take the money you were going to invest into the franchise, and invest it into quality advertising, branding and equipment. A franchise detracts from one of the main positives of owning your own business - being able to do whatever you want!


----------



## antmisk (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a James carpet & Pest franchaise,
I was always busy but with fees and all other running costs I ended up trying to sell out ( No Takers) and ended up working an extra job at nights to make ends meet. Out of the 5 James franchises in my area at the time none are still operating.

I have now got a coffee shop and loving it.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for that everyone, i had kind of already made up my mind that i was going to start my own business instead of buying into the franchise thing, and the bonus is that i can work it around my other job so that i can still have some income from outside the business while i am building a reputation. 

mrkos thanks for that info, i havnt had a chance to look at their fee's and what the running costs are, they want me to go to see their trainer in melbourne to find all that kind of stuff out, but looking at those figures i'd almost be better off building my own business name and have a crap pay than work for nothing and make someone else money.


----------

